# Duodenal Atresia/Duodenal Web



## clufkin (Apr 11, 2011)

One of my pediatic surgeon will do a Duodenoduodenostomy to repair either duodenal atresia or deudenal web. I have used 44126 Enterectomy, resection of small intestine....but the surgeon does not resect the small intestine nor do an anastomosis. Just wondering if any one has a better code for this procedure?

Thanks in advance for your help.
Chris Lufkin CPC
Medical College of Wisconsin


----------

